# What would make you buy a fellow Mythic Scribers book?



## Endymion (Aug 23, 2012)

This has probably been asked before but what would make you buy someone's book?
Is there any difference if the person is part of this lovely community
(not yet a professional writer, if you know what I mean)? 
Does a good review help? What if the reviewer is a Mythic scriber (someone that you know)?
If you know one Mythic Scriber better than the other one, both are selling their books and you decided to only buy one, then, does the fact that you know one of them better affect your choice? Does a newer member have a smaller chance than an older member to sell his book to someone her? You can go to the self promotion and you'll see what I mean (the difference isn't huge, but there is one).
What are your opinions? 
(some of my questions may be a bit strange)
(Some of you may point out that the point in this site is not to promote and sell books to other members, and I do totally agree with that, but anyways these are questions that have been annoying me for some time and so I decided to ask this from you, my dear fellow Mythic Scribers)
(We should totally have some kind of name, Mythic Scriber sounds goofy)


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 23, 2012)

If I had the funds available, I would buy everyone's books!

Good reviews definitely don't hurt, although for self-published you have to assume that some are "fluff" reviews written by people that care more about the author than their reviewing integrity. 

For me I think it matters more how much I talk to people or I find myself agreeing with them or finding their posts intelligent. I know one weekend I participated in the group chat and that motivated me to add a few books from members to my wish list after speaking with them. Personally, I don't understand not wanting to read someone's book if you consider them a good acquaintance or greater (friend, relative, etc). 

Also, I try to reciprocate when people buy mine if they have a story as well (as long as it is not super bloody expensive!). 

I don't know if a newer member has a larger or smaller chance of selling their book, but I definitely think a more active member has a better chance. 

Since I joined mythic scribes, I've gotten approximately 2 sales that I couldn't trace, so I somewhat doubt that this is the BEST place to promote oneself. But the community is by-and-large friendly, informative and helpful, and more than that, everyone here likes fantasy! 

As an SCA-er and video game enthusiast, you would think that I have more IRL people that are fantasy aficionados, but the best part about Mythic Scribes is the community of people with similar interests (or at least tangential ones!).

Edit: ....although I've had two sales I cannot trace, I also haven't had any that I can trace to Mythic Scribes. ...that should have been included in first post. Sorry!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 23, 2012)

If I've read their writing and enjoyed it (samples, short stories) and if it's of a genre I generally enjoy. Those are the main criteria.


----------



## DaimenNightWalker (Aug 24, 2012)

If I read a sample and was intrigued by the story or plot or both. Then I would buy the book if it was reasonably priced or if the sample was very memorable.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 27, 2012)

Basically the same as any author.
It grabs my attention and holds on to it with a death grip until I mourn that it has ended.

Also having read samples of their reading would help, and knowing how they think might help.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd have to like it. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 1, 2012)

If the person is part of the community, I'd probably buy one of their books for that reason alone. After the first, it would depend on how well I liked the work


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 1, 2012)

It the person is part of the community here, I definately look to see what they've written. If it appears of interest, it goes on my list. Price is a factor as well. Personally, for ebooks, I don't believe the price should exceed a mass market paperback's cost. And the closer to that break point, the more interested in the story I'd have to be.

I've purchased a few member's novels/novellas/short stories, and will continue to do so. Odds are, if I hadn't crossed paths with them here, I likely wouldn't have found their works. 

Unfortunately there is so much out there and not enough time to read it all.


----------



## Shockley (Sep 2, 2012)

I bought Sullivan's books just because of this place.

 If someone is on here, shows that they are intelligent and capable of building interesting storylines, I have the cash to invest in a book.


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 2, 2012)

Like someone else said, if I had the money I'd buy regardless.

If you're here you're obviously trying to make something of, or better yourself, and so I see no reason to beat about the bush. Naturally if I don't enjoy it I'd rather have not forked out Â£4 or whatever for it... But that doesn't happen. Especially if the name of the game is to give them a review at the end. 

_(and everyone to whom I owe a review, I'm still doing them. I'm just a slow reader despite the time I have on my hands. hah.)_


----------

